# whats the best transfer paper for 100% cotton



## steve ncle (Mar 31, 2008)

*heat press or screen printing for short runs, HELP*

 i`m getting so frustrated, all my t-shirt designs show the t-shirt colour thru them (especially text) and i want to use dark coloured tees, is screen printing the only way to achieve this, as i was hoping to buy a heat press and print them myself as they will only be short runs. i have a laser printer and a massive inkjet printer (for banners ect) could this be used? and is there any transfer paper that can do this except WOW paper as this only goes to A4 and my designs are slightly larger, thanks


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: heat press or screen printing for short runs, HELP*



steve ncle said:


> i`m getting so frustrated, all my t-shirt designs show the t-shirt colour thru them (especially text) and i want to use dark coloured tees, is screen printing the only way to achieve this, as i was hoping to buy a heat press and print them myself as they will only be short runs. i have a laser printer and a massive inkjet printer (for banners ect) could this be used? and is there any transfer paper that can do this except WOW paper as this only goes to A4 and my designs are slightly larger, thanks


You may want to look into having plastisol transfers made. With this method your designs will be screen printed onto a release paper and then you use your heat press to put them on the shirt.


----------



## HorseDesigns (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: heat press or screen printing for short runs, HELP*

Dowling Graphics did a beautiful job of making some silkscreened transfers for me once. Very large and very high quality and they lasted.


----------



## mmagdesigner (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: heat press or screen printing for short runs, HELP*

you might be pressing for too long. great garment grapgics put togeather this awesome seminar with imprintables wharehouse and stahls and they all were there for a "free" educational seminar can you believe that???? FREE!!!! anyway it was very informational!!! you might want to check them out and they will help you with all of that because there are different materials that you need to be using for like 50/50's and 100% so check that out!!


----------



## steve ncle (Mar 31, 2008)

thanks sharon, i`ve not heard of this process, how much does it cost and does the print last plenty of washes ?, i`ve got lots of designs and would, ideally like to print per order in-house, incase some designs do not sell and i`ve wasted money having transfers pre-made


----------



## mmagdesigner (Apr 11, 2008)

www.transferexpress.com they will also do this service for you they also have artists that will make it for you as well as tweak your design


----------



## HorseDesigns (Apr 11, 2008)

the prints last plenty of washes but it's a lot of money up front to get the per transfer price down. Price varies depending on the quantity ordered.

If you want to print per order on cotton shirts, have you checked out the duracotton transfers with laser printers? I've used them with alps printers with great success, but alps is no longer making their printers.


----------

